# Can anyone shed light on FET?



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

I have 3 embryos for FET from short protocol ICSI and have been sent the info about the huge number of drugs, side effects and length of treatment, so am slightly nervous! Does anyone have any info about highly medicated versus natural FET? All the side effects of the medication sound much more full on than the short protocol ICSI....


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,
I'm having FET in september and all I have to take is progesterone pessaries and estrogen tablets...I would class this as heavily medicated. I start taking them on day 1 of cycle and have fet around day 21. 

xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Mrs Peach,
Thanks for the reply - that seems much better than what I've been told I'd need to do... Do you know if it's different by clinic? I was lucky as had short protocol for EC, so was really surprised FET was a lot more drugs and down regging. Am wondering whether to change clinic, but figure that might be more stressful.
Good luck for your FET : )
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of places do different medicated FET protocols.

Mine was norethisterone for 10 days to start my period, then buserelin injections for a few weeks, then add in estrogen tablets, and then stop injections and add in progesterone pessaries (whilst continuing the estrogen tablets). 

If you don't understand/like your cycle talk to your clinic - they will be able to reassure you or change it if possible/necessary.

I have to admit, I found the FET tougher than the fresh because I too was on short protocol and only stimmed for 7 days so it was a lot quicker than the FET!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Vickster, 

I too had a short protocol ICSI cycle, so only stimms and pessaries and I was surprised about the drugs involved for FET and also the length, it's a much longer process or it has been for me but I know a lot of clinics do things differently. However, for my medicated FETs i've taken buserelin injections as down regulation, the oestrogen tablets and also progesterone pessaries so much more full on than my ICSI cycle!!

I know some clinics begin with norethisterone too (the pill) to regulate their cycles, then busererlin, oestrogen and progesterone!

I began down regging on CD23, for just over 2 weeks before I started oestrogen tablets (still continuing the jabs, which you do right up to a few days before ET). I then had day 8 and day 12 scans to check lining. I begin progesterone on Tuesday and have a transfer scheduled for next Monday. So in total just over 6 weeks from starting the injections. I think my ICSI cycle was around 4 weeks.

I did suffer from bad side effects from the meds, such as headaches, bloating, nausea, lack of sleep, night sweats but I know some women on the other threads have suffered none or very little.

In terms of medicated v natural, I've done both and natural is definitely kinder on your body and is shorter. But the ovulation tests drove me mad, waiting for a surge and so for me, wasn't kinder mentally!!   Most clinics tend to prefer a medicated cycle as they have more control over your body and the overall cycle.

Hope this helps and best of luck with your cycle. xx


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks so much for your comments Cloudy and Jo_Hopefulfor2016.

It's such a complicated process and have just got my head around the ICSI after 2 failed IUIs, so was really surprised to see how different the FET is. And a bit naive in thinking it would be easier than the ICSI cycle!

Jo_Hopeful - I suffered with bloating and nausea from the IUI meds, so the thought of all f this extra is slightly terrifying. I'm just a bit disappointed they didn't mention this before, as we were feeling really positive, so the drug information wasn't what we were expecting at all.

We've asked to talk to them about it but can only do that during an appointment, so just a bit in limbo until then.

Thanks so much for the info : ) Really interesting to hear about the tricky side of natural - I hadn't even thought of that!
X


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've done 3 FET and this was my protocol.

Pill for 21 days 
Day 21: start buserelin 

Day 1 of period: reduce buserelin plus add oestrogen 

Once ready for transfer drop buserelin and add progesterone!  

I've had zero side effects from the meds apart from sore boobs with progesterone!


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Carrie88,

Really good to know you had zero side effects! 
All the best of luck with your treatment - I hope they unlock things for you really soon. X


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey, 

I have no idea about what other clinics do i'm afraid I only did my first IVF with ICSI last month so its still all new to me  

I did short protocol ivf 

xx


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi vickster, I did a natural FET after a failed fresh cycle and found it so easy going on my body having no medication at all. At my clinic they scanned me every 2-3 days to pin point ovulation then had transfer 6 days later. I deliberated over medicated and natural for a while and thought I would see how u got on without all the extra hormones etc xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

We're preparing for a FET - we're actually doing a dummy FET cycle at the moment as a practice run (I've had ongoing lining issues, which were the likely root cause of my MC in March)

We're doing a medicated FET, but short protocol - ie no down reg, start oestrogen on day 1

At the moment we're using oestrogen pills, but that might change depending on my response

For this dummy cycle, will just be using progesterone pessaries, but for the FET cycle the plan is to use Lubion (injectable progesterone) and pessaries

So medicated FET can be long or short, with or without down reg (just like a stims cycle)


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

ToyaJane - fab to hear fresh can work and huge congrats to you : ) I hope it's all going smoothly!

Bananafish - Thanks - really confused why I was short protocol fresh then long protocol FET. Thanks for the info and good luck for your dummy cycle and next real cycle : )


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Vickster - I think lots of clinics do long protocol medicated FET as standard. It gives them complete control and eliminates any risk of a leading follicle developing. With a short protocol FET, the oestrogen will generally be enough to suppress ovulation on its own - but it is a possibility (vs long protocol FET, where all your natural hormones are shut down)


----------

